# Top Gun HD DVD



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I just learned that one of my all-time favorite action movies, Top Gun, is out on HD DVD.

It is available from Buy.com for $18.50 + $1.90 shipping


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Is there any cool special features on the new HD DVD ?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

space86 said:


> Is there any cool special features on the new HD DVD ?


http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/942/topgun.html

According to their review. No extas or special features.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just in time to purchase that Toshiba HD-DVD player for $200 that Circuit City and Wal-Mart are selling. Too bad I don't have a HDTV.... but I did ask my mom to hold off on purchasing a TV until Christmas.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I watched this few weeks back. Good HD-DVD. The movie never looked and sounded this good on home video.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> Just in time to purchase that Toshiba HD-DVD player for $200 that Circuit City and Wal-Mart are selling. Too bad I don't have a HDTV.... but I did ask my mom to hold off on purchasing a TV until Christmas.


Mark if you can hold off and are into the Black Friday deal. The Toshiba 3rd gen A3 will be at Sears (and I assume sears.com) for $169.99 from 5am till noon that day. After 12 noon it goes to $299.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Top Gun, the first DVD that I ever bought.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Back in the good old VHS VCR days (remember those?) I used TG to demo
my awesome "stereo" sound system -- IMO, some of the best trans-channel
audio effects (not affects) of the day.


----------



## layla17 (Oct 29, 2007)

I didn't realize that Top Gun was released on HD DVD. Thanks for the heads up. Is there any type of mailing list I can join to get new HD DVD releases?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Welcome, Layla! :hi:

Here's a good source: http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/releasedates.html

Also, check with Amazon, Walmart and Netflix sites to see if they have HD DVD mailing lists.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Here's a interesting review of Top Gun by Peter Brack of Hi-Def Digest, and of the HD DVD in particular:

http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/942/topgun.html


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I watched this few weeks back. Good HD-DVD. The movie never looked and sounded this good on home video.


Chris, did you compare it with the HD version on HDNet Movies? I thought that was dark and grainy.


----------



## flytank (Feb 25, 2007)

Ahhhhhh.......Top Gun......
Thanks to that movie I gave 6 years to the Navy and nowdays I'm an airline pilot. Well it wasn't the movie entirely but boy if you didn't get a testosterone rush watching it there was something wrong with you LOL !!!!

I remember purchasing the VHS when it came out in Fall/1986....you guys remember the Diet Pepsi commercial that was on the feature before the movie started. The A-4 going inverted to pour the diet pepsi in the glass ??

I still own the VHS version and of course own the DVD "Special Edition" which has a ton of very cool special features including interviews with the actors in today's times reflecting back on the incredible success of the film.

Anyway I'm also waiting on this format war to be over before commiting to either blu-ray or HD Dvd. In the mean time just putting out my 2 cents, also enjoy the link below titled "Top Gun, the later years" Enjoy.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

flytank said:


> I remember purchasing the VHS when it came out in Fall/1986....you guys remember the Diet Pepsi commercial that was on the feature before the movie started. The A-4 going inverted to pour the diet pepsi in the glass ??


I actually do remember that. I was serving overseas in the Air Force in Greece. It was a very small base with a small BX. They advertised that they would have 30 copies of the video so we had to lineup that morning early. Feels really silly when I think about it but hey, it was fun.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Chris, did you compare it with the HD version on HDNet Movies? I thought that was dark and grainy.


I didn't see the HDNet version but the HD-DVD didn't look grainy at least on my system.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> I actually do remember that. I was serving overseas in the Air Force in Greece. It was a very small base with a small BX. They advertised that they would have 30 copies of the video so we had to lineup that morning early. Feels really silly when I think about it but hey, it was fun.


Obviously this was good training for Black Friday.


----------



## ryno267 (Nov 6, 2007)

flytank said:


> you guys remember the Diet Pepsi commercial that was on the feature before the movie started. The A-4 going inverted to pour the diet pepsi in the glass ??


Has anybody ever seen that video on the net? I've looked EVERYWHERE for that Diet Pepsi commercial with no luck at all. Somebody has to have it digital somewhere or could convert it... Man I want to see that again...

Feel free to PM/Email me if anybody has it or has seen it...

thanks in advance!

rYno


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

flytank said:


> you guys remember the Diet Pepsi commercial that was on the feature before the movie started. The A-4 going inverted to pour the diet pepsi in the glass ??





ryno267 said:


> Has anybody ever seen that video on the net? I've looked EVERYWHERE for that Diet Pepsi commercial with no luck at all. Somebody has to have it digital somewhere or could convert it... Man I want to see that again...
> 
> Feel free to PM/Email me if anybody has it or has seen it...
> 
> ...


Welcome, ryno :welcome_s

Actually, if someone has a source for that Diet Pepsi spot,
please post it here, also, so we can all enjoy it again.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Chris, did you compare it with the HD version on HDNet Movies? I thought that was dark and grainy.


I was wondering the same thing when I noticed this was on HD-DVD. The HDNET broadcast was very poor and I figured that the HD-DVD would be of the same quality.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

I just grabbed two Toshiba HD-A players at WalMart for $98 each. I have to say the PQ is impressive. Since it looks like the BluRay HD-DVD battle will go on for a while, I plan to pick up a BluRay player and HDMI switch. 

The player is top notch and feels well built. 

Oh, WalMart had Top Gun HD-DVD for $15 and change.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Does Top Gun have the new 7.1 Surround Sound on the HD-DVD?


----------



## bill buckner (Mar 29, 2006)

Great movie


----------

